# George officially signs with Dallas for $4.2 million over 2 years



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> *George on the way: *The Mavericks are working on details of a contract that will lock up former Los Angeles Laker Devean George.
> 
> The 6-8, free-agent forward was a vital part of the Lakers' championship teams with Shaquille O'Neal and Kobe Bryant. That experience is what has the Mavericks excited about the possibility of landing him with a veteran's minimum contract, about $1.2 million, guaranteed.


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/stories/072506dnspoaveryjohnson.1c38e6a5.html


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

I hope he gets some time, ah well, Good Luck D.George. :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

1.2??? Couldnt we just give him the same?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

This guy is good for practice, lakers should give him 1.25 mill.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

If he leaves I wish him the best, though he didn't reach his full potential he was vital to our championship teams and I will miss him. 

He also reminds me a lot of Robert Horry, very athletic good 3 point shooter, a good defender, very lanky and seems to relax a lot sometimes too much, but from what I've heard he is a hard worker.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

Where are the people that were saying George was in "high demand"?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

Vital? isnt that a bit of a strech


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

No... not Dallas..


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

:curse:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

Dats some expensive doritos.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

We signed Shammond Williams but cans sign a guy who has been with us in our glory years? eh...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> We signed Shammond Williams but cans sign a guy who has been with us in our glory years? eh...


eh personally, i dont think it's about loyalty.. it's about winning. and we got maurice evans to take his spot, i think he has more upside.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

I guess "vital" was an exagerration, but he was important to us as the backup sf and whenever Rick Fox was injured.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*



afobisme said:


> eh personally, i dont think it's about loyalty.. it's about winning. and we got maurice evans to take his spot, i think he has more upside.


winning eh? we got a project player taking a vets spot who has proven he can contribute. eh?

time will tell i guess...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

Deaven would have had a real tough time competing for minutes with the additions of Mo evens and Vlad man. not to mention the late season emergance of luke walton. loyalty would not be keeping him around to be a practice player; it would be letting him go and hopefully contribute somewhere.

Good luck Deaven, thanks.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> winning eh? we got a project player taking a vets spot who has proven he can contribute. eh?
> 
> time will tell i guess...


im not sure about proven. he's too inconsistent. he'll get hot for a while, then disappear for a few months.. or get injured. he has his hot streaks, but even phil said that he is too inconsistent and weak-minded. phil didn't say he wasn't completely weak minded, because he was a division II (or was it III?) player who jumped to the NBA... but he still just doesn't have that level of consistency required.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

I got a few questions, is he consistent off the bench if we give him 20 min a game? I know he is a good 3 pt shooter but does he get streaky like KVH?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*



M F F L said:


> I got a few questions, is he consistent off the bench if we give him 20 min a game? I know he is a good 3 pt shooter but does he get streaky like KVH?


 George is one of the most inconsistent players in the league. There are times when he looks like and all star and times when it looked like he shouldn't even be in the league. I'm not sure how you guys plan on using him, but here he was primarily used a spot up shooter even though he has an average jump shot at best, but if you guys use him as a slasher will probably do will because he is very athletic.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

George is an 8th or 9th man at best on a good team, so it's hard to care too much about losing him, but the Lakers would have been better off keeping him around. He actually made big plays in the playoffs this year when other players disappeared. Game 6 in particular, when the Suns were pulling away, he hit a couple three pointers to keep it close. They still lost, but it's nice to know you have a guy deep on your bench who can make big shots. He has championship experience.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

if farmar develops the way we think he can, i think he has the tenacity and poise to be a clutch player. just seems like he's mature beyond his years, so im praying for that. 

devean is generally a bad shooter, but he has his hot moments. look at his stats http://www.nba.com/playerfile/devean_george/index.html

40% from the field, 31% from 3 point range.. not that great, especially when you consider that he's a spot up shooter who doesn't shoot that much, so most of his looks should be good ones. what i did like about him was his crashing the boards, making all the small plays to dive for loose balls, and his defense.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

Wow kind of shocking that he is signing for so little money, I was expecting him to get 3 years, 10 million or something in that range. Maybe he was spoiled after winning a ring his first 3 years in the league. 

Anyways, thanks for everything Devean. I would wish you luck but you play for Mark Cuban so I hope you lose in the first round every year.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

Dallas just wants him to give some tips on how to hold Kobe to less than 60 points.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

Thanks for anything good you did Devean. Now I'm going to strongly root against you. :laugh:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*



afobisme said:


> im not sure about proven. he's too inconsistent. he'll get hot for a while, then disappear for a few months.. or get injured. he has his hot streaks, but even phil said that he is too inconsistent and weak-minded. phil didn't say he wasn't completely weak minded, because he was a division II (or was it III?) player who jumped to the NBA... but he still just doesn't have that level of consistency required.


Sure, he's inconsistent, but he's nothing more but a role player who gets few minutes anyway. I personally dont want one of the last few links in our championship era to leave the team (sentimental reasons ) but he's not some useless guy at the end of the bench waving towels anyway, he did came up huge for us in some games.


For the rumored price he's signing with Dallas, its a definite steal. I dont know but I have a feeling that George's signing with Dallas will come and hunt us, I hope im wrong.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I dont know but I have a feeling that George's signing with Dallas will come and hunt us, I hope im wrong.


Haha, watch Kobe score 100 points on Dallas and then Devean hit the game winning 3...

Good luck DG, I'll miss your inconsistency. :cheers:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*



Laker Freak said:


> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/stories/072506dnspoaveryjohnson.1c38e6a5.html


Good freaking riddance!

I could care less if he bexomes an all star\ in Dallas. He had his chances in LA. And he blew the lot of them.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*



afobisme said:


> what i did like about him was his crashing the boards, making all the small plays to dive for loose balls, and his defense.


Yep...we missed his 'D' badly when he got injured in the Detroit series a few yrs back. I don't care what he's done lately. He did play a key role in bringing 3 championships to our team. A consumate unselfish team player who made some huge plays in pressure situations. Had a knack for being in the right place at the right time.

IMO - the people dissing him on this board should be ashamed of themselves. Who did Devean ever diss?

Thanks Devean and best wishes.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*



West44 said:


> Yep...we missed his 'D' badly when he got injured in the Detroit series a few yrs back. I don't care what he's done lately. He did play a key role in bringing 3 championships to our team. A consumate unselfish team player who made some huge plays in pressure situations. Had a knack for being in the right place at the right time.
> 
> IMO - the people dissing him on this board should be ashamed of themselves. Who did Devean ever diss?
> 
> Thanks Devean and best wishes.


Amen


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*George offered $2M contract*

George offered $2M contract

The Mavs have offered free-agent small forward Devean George a one-year, *$2 million contract, sources said.

However, George's agent, Mark Bartelstein, said he's still exploring other options, including Phoenix, New Jersey and Cleveland. Bartelstein said there's no firm timeline to complete a deal.*

George has played all seven of his NBA seasons with the Lakers.

Earlier this summer, the Mavs signed free-agent swingman Greg Buckner to a five-year contract worth -- including incentives -- $19 million. Buckner's first-year salary of $3.2 million covered a huge chunk of the $5.2 million mid-level exception, and the remaining $2 million was offered to George.

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/15125236.htm


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: George offered $2M contract*

I would of been pissed if George signed for less than Shammond.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

The great thing about this for Dallas is, it's inexpensive, and they're not going to be relying on him - they have Greg Buckner and Josh Howard (both probably starting) and then Jerry Stackhouse off the bench, all ahead of George. Then Maurice Ager behind him, which might help him improve his consistancy (Johnson's shown he's not afraid to play young players major minutes if they perform)

I still don't get the shammond williams signing - does he have triangle experience or something?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Mavs take run at free agent George*

By DWAIN PRICE; STAR-TELEGRAM STAFF WRITER

DALLAS -- Devean George could be a member of the Mavericks as soon as today.

The Los Angeles Lakers' free-agent forward talked with Mavs owner Mark Cuban and coach Avery Johnson on Monday and said he is leaning toward signing with the Mavs.

"I love Avery's mentality," George said. "He likes guys that play hard, [play] defense and rebound."

Donnie Nelson, the Mavs' president of basketball operations, said to expect some news from his franchise today.

George is said to have narrowed his choices to the Mavs and Phoenix Suns. The Mavs have offered George a one-year, $2 million contract, which is the remaining money from the $5.2 mid-level exception after the Mavs gave Denver Nuggets free-agent swingman Greg Buckner a first-year salary of $3.2 million.

After giving free agent Marcus Banks $3.6 million of their $5.2 mid-level exception, the Suns could only offer George a first-year salary of $1.6 million.

A 6-8, 235-pound seven-year veteran, George won NBA titles with the Lakers during his first three years in the league -- 2000, '01 and '02. He also was the fifth starter on the Lakers team that lost to the Detroit Pistons in five games during the 2004 NBA Finals.

The signing of George would give the Mavs 14 players with guaranteed contracts and leave them with one spot to sign one of their rookie free agents who played on their summer league team.

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/15170549.htm


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Mavs take run at free agent George*

George is the player I've hated most in my almost 30 years of watching Lakers bball. I still haven't quite figured out how a perimeter player has bad hands. He has bad hands for a wing player incredible. And that dumb smile he flashes when he makes a dumb foul or turnover won't be missed. He has irritated me for the longest and I'm glad to see him go. He's not a bad talent all things considered he's had some flashes of brillance but he's just not to be counted on. 

So Devean if you're watching take your chedder cheese smile and Peace out. 

Unfortunately another Devean is waiting in the wings to irritate me with timid play, Mr Green.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*It's official*

*Mavs, George agree to terms *

By CHUCK CARLTON / The Dallas Morning News; 02:19 PM CDT on Tuesday, August 1, 2006 


The Mavericks have agreed to a two-year deal with free-agent forward Devean George, another veteran with championship experience. 

Donnie Nelson, the team’s president of basketball operations, confirmed the agreement just after noon today. 

The deal will pay George about $4.2 million and includes a player option for the second season, according to his agent, Mark Bartelstein. 

“It’s kind of a low-market deal for Devean,” Bartelstein said. “But he’s really excited about playing for Avery [Johnson] and he’s aware of everything that Mark [Cuban] has done with that franchise. It’s a great opportunity for him to come to the Mavericks, win a championship and re-establish himself.” 

George, who averaged 6.0 points and 3.3 rebounds in seven seasons with the Lakers, gives the Mavericks a solid defensive player to back up Josh Howard at small forward. 

Although he’s been bothered by injuries the past several seasons, George is now healthy, Bartlestein said. 

George (6-8, 235) could also see spot duty at power forward when the Mavericks play tempo-pushing small lineups. 

more in link..
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/080206dnspomavslede.44b8add.html


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

Thank you, George! 

I was in love with you in Game 5 of the 2004 Western Conf. Semi for 3 qtrs. Thanks again for memories. You're bound to get a reception from L.A. fans.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

Glad to see George move on to a team that can and will use him. Too bad that team is Dallas...

They gave away Daniels and lost Van Horn. Yet, I think they'll be a more balanced team next year, picking up Johnson, Buckner, George, Ager and Croshere.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

good for him. It's a shame he never became the player we hoped he'd be when we signed him to that contract.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Silk D said:


> good for him. It's a shame he never became the player we hoped he'd be when we signed him to that contract.


True...it seemed that after signing that big contract, he became a different player...not as hungry and not as effective...IMO.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

We'll miss you George! Thanks for all the memories!


----------



## ManiacInsane (Jul 29, 2006)

George surprised me a few times damn it will be different seeing George in a Blue and White.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*



Lynx said:


> You're bound to get a reception from L.A. fans.


Yea, about 20,000 one fingered salutes, good-bye D.George, good riddance


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

Typical Laker fans, let's hate all players with flaws, aka everyone but Kobe.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*



Jamel Irief said:


> Typical Laker fans, let's hate all players with flaws, aka everyone but Kobe.


Seriously, what is up with the bashing? He may not have been the greatest Laker ever, but when healthy he was solid. Thanks for everything DG.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Cris and Unique if your reading this there is a sick troll that is seriously spamming the general boards at the moment and there are no Mods there to control the guy.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*

I think thats it from the original 3 peat team. Good luck Devean, hope you have an injure free season and get lotsa playing time with Dallas!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Samael said:


> Cris and Unique if your reading this there is a sick troll that is seriously spamming the general boards at the moment and there are no Mods there to control the guy.


Thanks, All taken care of.:cheers:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: George about to sign with Dallas for $1.2 million*



Sean said:


> Seriously, what is up with the bashing? He may not have been the greatest Laker ever, but when healthy he was solid. Thanks for everything DG.


It's funny because it's a lot of the same people that hated Shaq for being "lazy."

So they hate the god given beast with a poor work ethic and then also hate the marginally talented player that was one of the greatest hustlers ever to wear a Laker jersey. What gives?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

People who normally hates have selective memories... and they tend to always remember the negative rather than the positive impact that player has provided during their respective tenure with this organization.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think some people are mad because he underachived, was never really consistent.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Did he really underachieve? He's like the only Division 3 player to come into the NBA in 20 years. He was drafted 23rd, how well good are players drafted 23rd typically?

Fransico Garcia
Sergei Monia
DeShawn Stevenson
Brandon Armstrong
Tayshaun Prince
Travis Outlaw
Josh Boone

Are the players drafted 23rd after Devean. One starter, one role player, and a bunch of other players that have accomplished less than Devean has.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Did he really underachieve? He's like the only Division 3 player to come into the NBA in 20 years. He was drafted 23rd, how well good are players drafted 23rd typically?
> 
> Fransico Garcia
> Sergei Monia
> ...


Good point. repped.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Did he really underachieve? He's like the only Division 3 player to come into the NBA in 20 years. He was drafted 23rd, how well good are players drafted 23rd typically?
> 
> Fransico Garcia
> Sergei Monia
> ...


i dont calculate that into whether he underacheived or not. we paid him a pretty big contract and he didnt play up to par, that's underachieving.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i dont calculate that into whether he underacheived or not. we paid him a pretty big contract and he didnt play up to par, that's underachieving.


IMO - Underachieving is not playing up to your own abilities not someone else's expectations of what your abilities may be. Also, big contracts are a way of saying thank you for previous accomplishments as well as future potential. Devean deserved to cash in to a point on three straight championships and contributions to other great teams. He always looked like he tried hard to me.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

West44 said:


> IMO - Underachieving is not playing up to your own abilities not someone else's expectations of what your abilities may be. Also, big contracts are a way of saying thank you for previous accomplishments as well as future potential. Devean deserved to cash in to a point on three straight championships and contributions to other great teams. He always looked like he tried hard to me.


hm, but when you are getting paid what devean was getting (was it 6 million/year?) your "ability" should be higher than what devean's was. he just didnt become the player we thought he could.

contracts are a way of saying thank you for previous accomplishments? i dont think so. i think big contracts are all about what you can do for the team in the future. there's really no real loyalty in basketball. devean played a small role in our 3 championships.. but look at guys who contributed more than devean did.. like derek fisher, robert horry, rick fox... did they "cash in"? i dont think as much as devean did. trying hard wasn't the problem. it was his confidence. in the end, results are more important than effort.. and he didn't give the kind of results that many laker fans were expecting.

i dont hate the guy though.. i just think he underachieved.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

technically you can't hate George for not performing like his contract since he didn't demand the contract. Our stupid GM gave him that contract.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> hm, but when you are getting paid what devean was getting (was it 6 million/year?) your "ability" should be higher than what devean's was. he just didnt become the player we thought he could.


It was 4 years/18 million.

Ignoring his past two injury plagued seasons, he was about as good as I expected. Marginal starter, good bench player.



> devean played a small role in our 3 championships.. but look at guys who contributed more than devean did.. like derek fisher, robert horry, rick fox... did they "cash in"? i dont think as much as devean did.


Derek Fisher signed a 36 million dollar deal two summers ago...
Robert Horry got West for 31 million in 97...
Rick Fox got West for 25 million in 1999...

So yes they all cashed in more than Devean.



> trying hard wasn't the problem. it was his confidence. in the end, results are more important than effort.. and he didn't give the kind of results that many laker fans were expecting.


Shaq gave the Lakers 3 titles, but Laker fans turned on him because a lack of effort. Hard group to please.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Shaq gave the Lakers 3 titles, but Laker fans turned on him because a lack of effort. Hard group to please.


You made it sound like Kobe had no effort for 3 titles. Yes, Shaq was the MVP but Kobe's number also improved in those 3-peat season.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

IMHO: what made George "inconsistent" is the fact that he's a foul magnet. DG is just one of those players who the refs NEVER cut any slack. He would make a good defensive play, but the refs would call the foul reflexively. So he couldn't ever spend substantial minutes on the floor because he'd be (rightfully) frustrated and in foul trouble. Mihm is very much the same way. 

At any rate, I wish Devean nothing but good luck and success.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lynx said:


> You made it sound like Kobe had no effort for 3 titles. Yes, Shaq was the MVP but Kobe's number also improved in those 3-peat season.


That had nothing to do with my point.

A lot more people besides Shaq and Kobe had effort for 3 titles.


----------



## kobe81_62mvp (Jul 24, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

bye D-george thnx a lot

for wat you done for the lakers thnx 

bye 

we will miss you 

i hope you will have a great time there in dallas 


:verysad: :verysad:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> It was 4 years/18 million.
> 
> Ignoring his past two injury plagued seasons, he was about as good as I expected. Marginal starter, good bench player.


More than 4 million a year for a "marginal starter, good bench player"? 
Injuries happen, yeah, and we can't fault the player for that. But George was not only inkury-plagued, he was inconsistent as hell whem healthy.



> Derek Fisher signed a 36 million dollar deal two summers ago...
> Robert Horry got West for 31 million in 97...
> Rick Fox got West for 25 million in 1999...


And all of them delivered more than DGeorge.



> So yes they all cashed in more than Devean.


Rightfully so.



> Shaq gave the Lakers 3 titles, but Laker fans turned on him because a lack of effort. Hard group to please.


I don't think Laker fans turned on Shaq because a lack of effort. They turned on him because of his lack of common sense. His ego. His demeanour.

But i give you props for sticking up for Devean, Jamel.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> More than 4 million a year for a "marginal starter, good bench player"?
> Injuries happen, yeah, and we can't fault the player for that. But George was not only inkury-plagued, he was inconsistent as hell whem healthy.


I could probably name 50 bench players making more than 4 million a year.



> And all of them delivered more than DGeorge.


Never said they didn't, except maybe Foxy. afob was seemingly implying that Fish, Fox and Horry didn't "cash-in."



> I don't think Laker fans turned on Shaq because a lack of effort. They turned on him because of his lack of common sense. His ego. His demeanour.
> 
> But i give you props for sticking up for Devean, Jamel.


Lack of effort seemed to be #1 on the survey to me. 

Devean was my second favorite player on the team the past two years. I can never hate a player that hustles like a madman.

Guess Kobe is #2 now.


----------

